# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Stickmaking

## EeeBees

I make sticks... thumb sticks...big brother over here for a couple of weeks from Oz so I dragged him along to cut hazel rods and was telling him about the fact that as soon as I could possibly afford to I was going to buy a decent sander...well, blimey heck, he goes to town while I am at work and brings home this...saying, is this what you had in mind??   oh boy...

----------


## veitnamcam

I thought sticks sort of made themselves naturally so you may have to fill in some gaps please EeeBees ! :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

:Grin:   you are right!!! here's one I made a couple of years ago...the collar and ferrule I sourced from England...



Some of the hazel rods we cut...the only problem with it all is the year long wait for them to dry...have also got holly sticks drying...

----------


## veitnamcam

Ahhhh I see..... thumb sticks eh... that threw me  :Thumbsup:

----------


## timattalon

> Ahhhh I see..... thumb sticks eh... that threw me



Naaa still got me curious? Walking sticks? Shooting sticks? What do you use a thumb stick for? (And dont tel me it is so you dont have to stick you thumb up someones (!)?

----------


## EeeBees

:Grin:   yes, walking sticks...sticks for beating driven game, mountaineering and trekking (attach an alpine ferrule to the base)...

----------


## mikee

What do you charge for them, my walking sticK (old bit of drift wood  is getting a bit past it).  How tough are they

----------


## Shooter

I think he has us all a bit curious as to the final finished 'stick'...

----------


## Jimmynostars

> What do you charge for them, my walking sticK (old bit of drift wood  is getting a bit past it).  How tough are they


Can't go past a good piece of manuka, I helped dad cut some poles for the drag net near 20 years ago..... many a good size flounder and mullet later one has a flounder spike attached with s/steel mig wire the other I cut a taper on with a knife and attached to a broom for a new handle

----------


## puku

Very nice @EeeBees
I have some lancewood drying here to make into decent sticks. 
Waiting on then to dry is the worst part. I normally end up defending myself with one that hasn't dried enough. Doesn't last too long then.

----------


## EeeBees

@puku, lancewood would be great :Have A Nice Day: ...do you take the bark off...I am not familiar with the grain of lancewood...what I like about the hazel is that it is very strong but not too heavy...

----------


## Shooter

> Very nice @EeeBees
> I have some lancewood drying here to make into decent sticks. 
> Waiting on then to dry is the worst part. I normally end up defending myself with one that hasn't dried enough. Doesn't last too long then.


Yep Lancewood is my stick of choice too.

----------


## EeeBees

> Can't go past a good piece of manuka, I helped dad cut some poles for the drag net near 20 years ago..... many a good size flounder and mullet later one has a flounder spike attached with s/steel mig wire the other I cut a taper on with a knife and attached to a broom for a new handle


Manuka and kanuka are fantastic stuff... :Have A Nice Day:  and the neat thing is if you ever get sick of the stick you can saw it up and smoke a trout with it :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kotuku

Imade one out of a stout manuka pole with a "y'shaped piece of apple tree trunk glued screwed and bogged onto the tip.
Ideal height for an improvised bipod if needed but its bloody good for testing out water depths, prodding scrub ya mates arse if hes too slow, and even carrying gear coolie style! theother bit got turned into a shovel handle for me truck shovel .a handle for a garden fork and a bloody cracker handle on a ball pein hammerhead i had lyin round. Ive got a thickish hunk still in the shed -lets face it if i whacked ya in the shins with it ,i reckon yad drop like a poleaxed steer! got my cobber getting me a few more lengths shortly.

----------


## Gibo

Do you make canes for kids @EeeBees?  :Wink:

----------


## kimjon

I've found the occasional stick mag in some back country huts I've stayed in :-)

----------


## mikee

> I've found the occasional stick mag in some back country huts I've stayed in :-)


Way too much information

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Do you make canes for kids @EeeBees?


Years ago when my dad would say to me  "go get me a stick"  I would get the most flimsey pathetic stick I could find. Because I knew what it was going to be used for.

----------


## kotuku

> Years ago when my dad would say to me  "go get me a stick"  I would get the most flimsey pathetic stick I could find. Because I knew what it was going to be used for.


 dad used to use the lump of rawhide off his pikau .or sometimes a switch from the front hedge! :Omg: 
sheeiiit did the message get through  :XD: arguably a bloody sight quicker than even the fastesdt broadband,as the whack then assorted howls would testify to! :Oh Noes:  :Oh Noes:

----------


## EeeBees

ellllllllllllllllllllllllllll, ours was a nice whippy length of laurel...my eyes still water at the thought...weird thing is I do not remember doing anything that bad to warrant it...no, that's not true, I did accidentally hit the house cow with my arrow...double whammy...not only did I shoot her but I had to milk her as well...

----------


## EeeBees

> Do you make canes for kids @EeeBees?


Sorry, @Gibo, we digress...!!!

----------


## Boar Freak

> @puku, lancewood would be great...do you take the bark off...I am not familiar with the grain of lancewood...what I like about the hazel is that it is very strong but not too heavy...



Hazel is good but I prefer the white glass fence peg with insulation tape handle. The best cure for stroppyness in cattle   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Sorry, @Gibo, we digress...!!!


No, this is exactly where i was going  :Wink:

----------


## EeeBees

:Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Rich barstards and your sticks...we couldnt afford sticks so Dad had to work till his hands were the size of shovels and had skin like a basking shark to hit me with. :Grin:

----------


## mikee

my dad used old split cane fly rod,  I cut into 2 inch pieces and ...................................he had another one  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Jug cord  :Wink:

----------


## Frogfeatures

And according to everything I've read lately, we should all have turned out to be psychopathic murderers.
I mean being beaten and all.
Any of you want to tell where the bodies are buried ?   :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## veitnamcam

In my latest local newsletter a school has found time capsules outlining how corporal punishment was to be administered.

----------


## jakewire

> Jug cord


That's the one Gibbo.
And at school the Nuns used a ruler across the knuckles.
And the "Brothers " a big thick hunk of leather strap. [lets no go any further there.]

----------


## EeeBees

> And according to everything I've read lately, we should all have turned out to be psychopathic murderers.
> I mean being beaten and all.
> Any of you want to tell where the bodies are buried ?


I was going to write that inspite of everything we all seem to have turned out as well adjusted, sociably acceptable fabulous people...salt of the earth, all wool and a yard wide and so on... :Grin:

----------


## kotuku

> That's the one Gibbo.
> And at school the Nuns used a ruler across the knuckles.
> And the "Brothers " a big thick hunk of leather strap. [lets no go any further there.]


oh shit yes ,the good old catholic edumacation .welcome to the world. Iwas taught by a nun whose ability to throw a bloody duster would make a fast bowler turn green with envy!ruler across knuckles -yep .st bedes marist priests some were highly inventive vicious b...s-one actually broke a cane across a mates arse -we extracted a 1"splinter.
 given six in your PJs -prick would lay strokes 456 over 123-a badge of honour in the shower -a purple arse like corrugated iron.more than once skin was split&blood spilt .did they give a shit -no./simply problem dealt with.Fr Monty was the most creative -head in a bookcase -crack up ya come as first stroke slams home -Owww head bashes bookcase.
 the record -i was amongst a party of 40 boarders who celebrated St Pats night with a pj clad romp around the front field-great viewing for all motorists travelling the main nth rd
 in CHCH.
Boarders discipline master Fr John(FUZZ) Dooley-caned the whole bloody lot of us 2 shots each ,much to the amusement of rector Fr Matt Durning who stood with Fr Mike(BOSS) curtain watching this feat of vindictive stamina!Me -I took stroke 40/41 across me arse and he was tired then!

----------


## EeeBees

Been working on a holly thumbstick, changed the blade...I need to get outside for some fresh air, I think!!!!

----------


## Gapped axe

ditto on the jug cord

----------


## Sidney

> oh shit yes ,the good old catholic edumacation .welcome to the world. Iwas taught by a nun whose ability to throw a bloody duster would make a fast bowler turn green with envy!ruler across knuckles -yep .st bedes marist priests some were highly inventive vicious b...s-one actually broke a cane across a mates arse -we extracted a 1"splinter.
>  given six in your PJs -prick would lay strokes 456 over 123-a badge of honour in the shower -a purple arse like corrugated iron.more than once skin was split&blood spilt .did they give a shit -no./simply problem dealt with.Fr Monty was the most creative -head in a bookcase -crack up ya come as first stroke slams home -Owww head bashes bookcase.
>  the record -i was amongst a party of 40 boarders who celebrated St Pats night with a pj clad romp around the front field-great viewing for all motorists travelling the main nth rd
>  in CHCH.
> Boarders discipline master Fr John(FUZZ) Dooley-caned the whole bloody lot of us 2 shots each ,much to the amusement of rector Fr Matt Durning who stood with Fr Mike(BOSS) curtain watching this feat of vindictive stamina!Me -I took stroke 40/41 across me arse and he was tired then!


I'm not sure that you are a good advertisement for no harm....... your contributions appear to have the grammar, the coherence and the spelling all completely kicked out of them...   :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

First coat of varnish...

----------


## kotuku

> I'm not sure that you are a good advertisement for no harm....... your contributions appear to have the grammar, the coherence and the spelling all completely kicked out of them...


you need to speak for yourself -your postings normally give the impression youve got a guts full of half ripe lemons -sour as! :Oh Noes: 
 pot calling kettle black eh mister.

----------


## thejavelin

Quite interested in this - I'm still using the stick that I made years ago whilst holed up in a hut in a storm in the back of the Orongorongo's years ago.
Going to have another go I reckon ad making a shooting stick.

Do you wait a year on all wood?Do you seal the ends to slow the drying process? 
And where do you get the metal ferrules? I was rough and just used a roofing type bolt and wound it in, has worked for ages...

cheers
@

----------


## Sidney

> you need to speak for yourself -your postings normally give the impression youve got a guts full of half ripe lemons -sour as!
>  pot calling kettle black eh mister.


Now thats coherrent.....    :Thumbsup:

----------


## kotuku

pity you cant spell then  :Psychotic:

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

A shooting stick my son made from lance wood, antler and horn.

----------


## EeeBees

@HILLBILLYHUNTERS,  that is very very cool...thank you for sharing the foto...the lancewood looks beautiful...

----------


## thejavelin

I'm in the process of doing a shillelagh at the moment, will post up pics when its done....

----------


## EeeBees

Please do... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shootm

Righto I've had this piece of Sambar antler for ages and wondered what to do with it after seeing your thread you got me thinking about a stick or going by the piece of Lancewood i've got maybe pole.



 @EeeBees So going by your examples how long do reckon it takes to dry?
 A year? 
 Only cut this morning.

----------


## madjon_

While waiting for a pickup at the road end 94/95 I spotted this growing in the swamp.spent a couple of years in the garage roof,then cut to size.used as an attitude adjuster for two legs and four.now it keeps me upright."Such is Life"

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Well Shootm I had mine up in my shed for about a year , but it could have been done long before that.  Do not cut it to length before its dry it dose crack.

----------


## Shootm

> Well Shootm I had mine up in my shed for about a year , but it could have been done long before that.  Do not cut it to length before its dry it dose crack.


Cheers

----------


## thejavelin

Made the shooting stick years back when stuck in a rainy hut - stripped it and let it dry out - then cut to size many months later. Not intentionally, just how it worked out.
Over the years the v got screwed and glued in, and a big screw and washer screwed into the tip to stop it getting hammered.
The Irish fighting stick or shillelagh was just bit of a laugh for my younger sister, she has a cabinet of things on display that could hurt people.

----------


## EeeBees

I have been trying to finish this gun support ... my friends in Devon will do a product review on it...their first shoot this coming weekend and I should have had it over there by now...



Have only stabbed myself with the awl once...and that was on Tuesday night...I now know that the C S Osborne diamond awl is indeed very sharp... :Oh Noes:  :Sad:

----------


## Tentman

Bit late to this thread but some interesting stuff.  My dad was a muster and culler (Sth Is) in the early 50's) and always had a great interest in "knibbies", he always had a few drying and one on the go, plus a pile of broken ones.

Anyhow for decades the debate was between Lancewoods and Manuka/Kanuka, I sorta like Lancewood best as its not as brittle.  Dad always preferred Manuka.

About 20 years ago they were living down the Coast and a Maori chap (Paul Wilson if I recall correctly) suggested that Kowhai was the best (no doubt based on quite a few words from his tupuna tāne).  Well that was new one on us but a stick was secured and put up.  Several years ago not long before he passed Dad asked me if I would make a new stick for Mum and handed me this bit of stick (the Kowhai).  Well what a magic bit of wood, nice to work, light and really really tough and strong.  Mum has since also passed and I have the stick here, its a beaut.  So try a bit of Kowhai, dammed hard to find a suitable bit but worth it.

----------


## Gibo

I still believe the best stick makers on earth bar none are trees  :Psmiley:

----------


## EeeBees

> So going by your examples how long do reckon it takes to dry?A year? Only cut this morning.


Gee, sorry @Shootm...yes a year is good so it is absolutely dry...I really like that Sambar antler...

----------


## thejavelin

> Gee, sorry @Shootm...yes a year is good so it is absolutely dry...I really like that Sambar antler...


Seems to be varying opinions on this one - longer is safer, as you're guaranteed that its dried centre out, and won't split.
I've had stuff split on me thats been left to dry 3+ years - splits after cutting. But that was quite a significant thickness (Totara rounds).

I reckon you can fast forward it by keeping inside at room temperature - standard thickness thumbstick or the like you can get away with about 6mths.

I've just put down 3 solid ones...... sealed both ends with spraypaint - see how they go.

----------


## Raging Bull

A good family friend makes custom sticks.

----------


## EeeBees

Made this glasses case today...still the burnishing to finish off...lined it with pigskin...the 12 gauge snap is possibly a bit over the top :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

Now that I have gone the 20g way, I intend to make an ammo belt...made this pocket camera pouch yesterday to go on the belt as well...

----------


## EeeBees

Sent this lot off to the Olde Country yesterday...five plait flats, four plait rounds...

----------


## Woody

Just discovered this thread @EeeBees. The title had me fooled. Recently I was researching shepherds staff on the net. The preferred woods were hazel (filbert)and  lancewood. I have a couple of hazelnut trees out the back so will cut some staves and start the drying process. Staffs I have made from Kanuka and manuka always break unless thicker than about 35mm, which makes them heavy.

I noticed some of the pics showed staffs with bark still attached. Why is this? Is it just for looks, or is there a purpose?

----------


## EeeBees

@Woody, keeping the bark on is up to you really...the holly staff which has now got three of seven coats of marine varnish reacts to the varnish or should that be that the varnish reacts to the holly (it has very astringent qualities)  and will it will end up being black...save for the notches which I will leave as is...I like the bark on especially with say wattle as it has a curious pattern on it which to me is attractive...if you are wanting a precise staff then a spoke shave or a draw knife will get the symmetical symmetric!!   I like a degree of rusticity to them...just my thoughts!!!  I love the hazelnut...

I want one of these gadgets...!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJE83_LWC0g

----------


## EeeBees

Tobacco pouch...just got more burnishing and finishing off to do and it is done...

----------


## EeeBees

Making a thumb stick...well, trying too...one of those days when the dots do not want to join...

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Just discovered this thread, interesting stuff. Does anyone else know much about "bully sticks"? When I was a young fella growing up in the Waikato dad always had a few bull penises drying out in the roof of the shed, all the shepards used to use them. Will see if hes still got one and try get some photos.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Just discovered this thread, interesting stuff. Does anyone else know much about "bully sticks"? When I was a young fella growing up in the Waikato dad always had a few bull penises drying out in the roof of the shed, all the shepards used to use them. Will see if hes still got one and try get some photos.


I have three hanging in my woolshed. Get some sideways looks when I tell people what they are.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Haha yea we used to think it was a great laugh "look at all the shepherds, wandering around with their dicks in their hands all day"  they seemed pretty versatile though, strong enough to walk with, light enough to carry all day and use in the yards when sorting stock, just the right amount of flex for giving old Jack a tune up when he wouldnt "get in behind"

----------


## EeeBees

I am quite pleased with this...I wanted to capitalise on the natural bend in the top of the hazel which proved to be somewhat problematical but I got there in the end...finished with a four braid round wrist band...

----------


## Gapped axe

just a thought EeeBees, the brass end of a shot gun cartridge would finish off the larger side of that antler, I did once on a knife I made

----------


## EeeBees

thank you, @Gapped axe...cool idea, will just go and see if a 20g brass would fit...it will fit...thank you!!

----------


## Gapped axe

:your welcome:thumbsup

----------


## EeeBees

Have 38 days to finish this and this is all I have achieved in the last two months...20g ammo belt...wanted to finish the pouch yesterday but am out of snaps... :Oh Noes:

----------


## EeeBees

It is finally, warts and all, finished...a project pretty well beyond me but I managed to get it done... :Have A Nice Day: 



Dogs have had their fluffies and nails trimmed, the Pheasant Cake yet another imbibition of brandy...so now we await The Morning...!!

----------


## Sideshow

Eeebees for god sake don't stick any candles in that cake and light them....it will go up like guy Fawkes if you do! :Psmiley:

----------


## EeeBees

:Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Gapped axe

beautiful as usual, there are a few of us Arty/crafties on here

----------


## EeeBees

@Gapped axe, it always interests me how a group of people such as forum are bound by a common interest such as hunting, yet it is only one aspect of our interests and it so neat when you see other people's crafts and artistry...

----------


## mrs dundee

> Tobacco pouch...just got more burnishing and finishing off to do and it is done...
> 
> Attachment 44253
> 
> Attachment 44254


I like yr table cloth.

----------


## mrs dundee

Very clever Eebees

----------


## EeeBees

thank you, @mrs dundee

----------


## EeeBees

One of the pluses of the inclement weather is that I have finished the braiding on a nine flat plait lanyard...just the turks head knots and it is done...along with a six plait flat, and one of each a six and four plait rounds...yay...

----------


## 7mmwsm

> One of the pluses of the inclement weather is that I have finished the braiding on a nine flat plait lanyard...just the turks head knots and it is done...along with a six plait flat, and one of each a six and four plait rounds...yay...


You speak a funny language EeeBees.
Got to try my whip out. Goes great.
I knew she would play up sooner or later.

----------


## EeeBees

:Grin:  I am rapt,  @7mmwsm...thank you again for your patient waiting on its return...now I have another to look at so thank you also for launching my career into the whip division...!!

----------


## EeeBees

My petit chien helping me with a blackthorn stick...



have taken the bark off the sticks...now the wait... :Sad:

----------


## keneff

Hi Eebees. I had a hip replacement last year and kept the head of my femur. it's in the garden getting cleaned at the moment and I'm hoping the formalin isn't wiping out too many critters as they eat. I've always intended that it would be the head on a walking stick. Will boil it and peroxide it soon and hopefully it will be nice and white. Would you be interested in making me a stick? And roughly the price? Probably best to PM me. 
Thanks,
Ken

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Hi Eebees. I had a hip replacement last year and kept the head of my femur. it's in the garden getting cleaned at the moment and I'm hoping the formalin isn't wiping out too many critters as they eat. I've always intended that it would be the head on a walking stick. Will boil it and peroxide it soon and hopefully it will be nice and white. Would you be interested in making me a stick? And roughly the price? Probably best to PM me. 
> Thanks,
> Ken


That's a bit freaky making things out of your own bones. Definitely a conversation starter, or stopper.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Just seen this thread. Very cool stuff.

We have a number of Hazel nut trees that are about to be "pruned" short......

----------


## Gibo

> That's a bit freaky making things out of your own bones. Definitely a conversation starter, or stopper.


I have heard it is the 'hip' thing to do these days  :Wink:

----------


## Pointer

So ah, hey. Can you make a walking stick out of the end of my own thigh bone for me?

 Loved how casually you asked what is possibly the weirdest request I have ever read on a forum!

----------


## keneff

> That's a bit freaky making things out of your own bones. Definitely a conversation starter, or stopper.


Well it worked for me for 65 years, I'm not gonna waste the bugger now. It can keep on pulling its weight. And hard labour for crapping out on me.

----------


## keneff

> I have heard it is the 'hip' thing to do these days


Nice wit, Gibo  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I have heard it is the 'hip' thing to do these days


Only if it is a hip. And even then it's still freaky. 
Would be interesting filming peoples reaction if they were holding it when they were told what it was.
This could be the start of a whole new business for you @EeeBees
You're not getting any of my bones though. I'm still using them all.

----------


## keneff

> Only if it is a hip. And even then it's still freaky. 
> Would be interesting filming peoples reaction if they were holding it when they were told what it was.
> This could be the start of a whole new business for you @EeeBees
> You're not getting any of my bones though. I'm still using them all.


 That's the point 7mmwsm, It's mine and I want to keep on using it. It might be redundant as part of a hipjoint, but it can continue to be useful. Just call it "recycling".

----------


## planenutz

I'm surprised that with your French connection you're not making a local version of the Makila,  Eesbees. I would dearly love one of those... maybe one day.

----------


## EeeBees

I could make a makila...!!!

----------


## 223nut

Those Makila look really cool, might have to give that a whirl

----------


## EeeBees

@223nut, would you really want the dagger in it!!!!  It would at least ward off the Island beasts for you...!!!  If you didn't want the sharp pointy bit, I guess it would cease to be a Makila... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 223nut

Yeah the dagger is a bit over the top, would class it as an offensive weapon I'd guess

----------


## planenutz

Yeah, there are not too many wolves running around our hills so there's probably not much call for the pointy bit, but the basic idea and decorative bits are great. When I was in Bayonne I spoke at length with an artisan manufacturer and it was impressive to understand the methods and detail that went into a genuine Makila. As they're considered an offensive weapon in NZ I need an Import Permit to bring one home. One day... one day.

As and aside, I wanted to call my daughter Makila... it was all fine until the wife found out it was also the name of a helicopter turbine engine. I lost traction after that. LOL.

----------


## EeeBees

I would have loved to be named after a chopper engine... :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

Haven't been too idle...!!

Puppy Collar



Lanyard done in the Curious Six Strand Braid...

----------


## johnd

Nice way to while away the winter evenings EeBees Very therapeutic.

----------


## EeeBees

Slipcollar for a forum member's dog...eight braid herringbone, solid brass rings...

----------


## Sideshow

Hazel nut branch that I had in the garage ceiling for several years.
Made into a gift for the good bloke in France that keeps inviting me to shot driven boar :Thumbsup: 
Added a couple of Jay feathers from one shot on our shoot.

----------


## Sideshow

Final coat and ready to go! Might stain the antler a little not sure though?

----------


## 6x47

Here are some hawthorn sticks I squirrelled away a while ago.

I was down in the neighbours farm cutting up some big old hawthorn trees which make great dense firewood. The odd tree had tipped over in a big blow and survived, putting up new branches off the fallen trunks. I immediately recognised the potential for making walking sticks. It's light but very strong, and you'll never break the handles off these as the grain is running where it needs to.

I made a nice one for my father-in-law and he rates it, far better than his shop-bought one. The front one in the picture is not far from being varnished.

----------


## EeeBees

That is lovely ....

----------


## EeeBees

> Hazel nut branch that I had in the garage ceiling for several years.
> Made into a gift for the good bloke in France that keeps inviting me to shot driven boar
> Added a couple of Jay feathers from one shot on our shoot.


 @Sideshow...oh to be invited to shoot in France ...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

Here you go EeeBees http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...h-drive-32383/

----------


## EeeBees

Wicked write up, @Sideshow ... really enjoyed that ... did you see any Roe in the forest ...?

----------


## Sideshow

Year just when we where driving back out from the first day, mum with twins.
See loads in the uk though! We have Fallow muntjac and Roe around here....pigs are coming  :Thumbsup:

----------


## john m

My old hip set in resin.

----------


## Gibo

Creepy and cool all in one  :Have A Nice Day:  looks like you done some miles n the thing  :Thumbsup:

----------


## john m

Iots of miles and some stupid big animals carried, just wore the bastard out . It will now out last me.

----------


## EeeBees

Oh that is brilliant, John ...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

I did it ... bought myself a dinky little Dremel today ... yes, money money money ... but it will be really great for doing the finishing off on stick handles ...

----------


## Cordite

Gorse is a pretty dense, heavy wood.  But suppose most of your customers don't plan to use their canes for canings.

----------


## EeeBees

No not really, @Cordite ...  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Wirehunt

You get lancewood up there?

----------


## ROKTOY

Has anyone used Rose wood for a cane/stick? I have some good lengths from last years prunings that I put away thinking I could do something with them?

----------


## EeeBees

> You get lancewood up there?


Yes, it is quite common around these parts ... makes a lovely shank ...

----------


## EeeBees

> Has anyone used Rose wood for a cane/stick? I have some good lengths from last years prunings that I put away thinking I could do something with them?


Roktoy, I have read somewhere that someone had used rose canes ... cannot think where I read it...

----------


## ROKTOY

> Roktoy, I have read somewhere that someone had used rose canes ... cannot think where I read it...


May have a play with some and see what comes of it. Found some more good lengths in this years prunings too.

----------


## EeeBees

Alot of sanding yet to go ...

----------


## EeeBees

ooooooopppppppppppssssssss!!!!

----------


## EeeBees

Another stick which is completed ... brass head ...




do not understand why these are upside down ... blast!!!

----------


## kotuku

> Iots of miles and some stupid big animals carried, just wore the bastard out . It will now out last me.


and you made no bones about it!love that stick

----------


## EeeBees

Purchased a length of Basswood (imp USA) at the nearest Mega to make a strop for sharpening my carving and leathercraft tools ... no wonder they use this beautiful timber for decoy making etc ... it has a lovely scent ... I used veg tan leather ... flesh side on one side, finished side on the other ...

----------


## EeeBees

Top for a stick, capped with buffalo horn ...



Work still in progress ...

----------


## EeeBees

I think the Nato Blue works best of all hiviz colours in our vegetation ... solid brass hardware

----------


## EeeBees

Bridal leather collar, solid brass ...

----------


## EeeBees

Gunsling made for a friend in Australia ...

----------


## EeeBees

Sling for the Yildiz ... shoulder pad lined with pigskin ...

----------


## EeeBees

Done ...

----------


## 57jl

I still have my grandfathers walking stick made out of lance wood  he was the last  of the true kauri bushman told me use to find  young lance wood tie a knot in it and go back in a few years latter and check them

----------


## 40mm

I once saw one that shot .410 out of the pointy end!

----------


## EeeBees

I have now made three sets of the lead and collar ... latest and hopefully the final prototype for the Bottle Opener Pouch, MKl, ll and lll just did not do it ... thankfully I have quite alot of leather scraps to get it right!   The opener is sourced from France ...

----------


## EeeBees

Was talking to a leathercrafter when the subject came up about imprinting wood on leather ... wanted to use it on some old Redwood timber but it did not work as the grain was not strong enough ... so yet another dousing of the leather in water to make it really wet ended up picking up the 'design' on an old replaced Malaysian hardwood telephone pole ... the pen is a purchased one from a woodturning group who have a stall at the Rotorua A & P show  ... used Eco-Flo Fudge Brown to colour ...

----------


## EeeBees



----------


## EeeBees

Two call lanyard ...

----------


## EeeBees

Ten braid crocodile braid ... copper medalion made by Te Ferrari ...

----------


## EeeBees



----------


## EeeBees

Love making lanyards for the quail calls ...

----------


## madjon_

To many to like! Love all your work @EeeBees

----------


## EeeBees

This nine plait braid went to Germany ... another of Te Ferrari's fabulous copper medalions ...

----------


## EeeBees

> To many to like! Love all your work @EeeBees


Thank you, madjon ... am slowly making a four duck call lanyard  ... only to find today that I am running out of leather!!!  Not good!!!

----------


## 7mmwsm

Great skills Tori.

----------


## EeeBees

Thank you!!!!   Hope all good up your way!!

----------


## EeeBees

Hope I do not muck this up ... alot of wood has to come off ... yikes ...

----------


## EeeBees

Have been looking at fotos of Canadas ,,, their bills are quite different, the nares are very long in comparison to those of, say the Mallard ...

----------


## EeeBees

Lots to do, yet ...

----------


## Lucky

@EeeBees nice work , especially like your braiding

----------


## EeeBees

Thank you, @Lucky ...

----------


## kotuku

ebees watcha reckon to a nice piece of manuka??I had one -bloody cracker it was but its disappeared so have a length of mahogany -still good but i dont feel quite as comfy ads me length of manuka.actaully lancewood would be another cracker .would love one with a mallard drakes head atop.

----------


## EeeBees

Hi  @kotuku I have a Mallard head just waiting on painting the bill ... how long would you want the staff to be?  Please let me know ... thank you!!  The sticks are hazelnut!!

----------


## kotuku

> Hi  @kotuku I have a Mallard head just waiting on painting the bill ... how long would you want the staff to be?  Please let me know ... thank you!!  The sticks are hazelnut!!


sorry -seems ive misled you with my ambiguous statement.Im not looking to buy presently finances simply dont allow it.however when things do improve i may well be in touch re some of your fine product. 
cheers

----------


## EeeBees

Oh that is cool ... all good ...

----------


## nowool

> yes, walking sticks...sticks for beating driven game, mountaineering and trekking (attach an alpine ferrule to the base)...


I use a cane but i would like a walking stick made out of solid steel for the weight. being infirm you need all the help you can get. anyone you know of can make to suit?

----------


## Big Easy

Hi @EeeBees
Stumbled across this thread when I was nosing around the interweb looking for hill sticks. Are you still manufacturing them? If so, would be interested in one for going hunting in the Southern Alps. Please let me know what info you’d need to provide a quote.

----------

